# Rapid Flu Test



## tmr1965 (Aug 12, 2015)

If the documentation just says the patient had the rapid flu test done can I assume I bill it like this 87804, 87804-59


----------



## masseytc (Jan 2, 2016)

If they test for A and B, you can code 87804 and 87804,59.  If they only test for A, you can only bill 87804.


----------

